# Is there such a thing as "covenant theology for dummies"



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2011)

or a decent introduction at less than a seminary level? I was trying to explain this to some kids in the our church who asked, and realized I probably chopped it up to the point they got nothing out of it. I need it probably worse than them.


----------



## Sviata Nich (Aug 30, 2011)

R.C Sproul's _The Promise Keeper: God of the Covenants_ is a great series. Covenant Theology


----------



## PaulCLawton (Aug 30, 2011)

I would recommend God of Promise by Michael Horton.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2011)

As per the usual here on the PB I would recommend O. Palmer Robertson's "Christ of the Covenants".


----------



## jennywigg (Aug 30, 2011)

PaulCLawton said:


> I would recommend God of Promise by Michael Horton.



I really like Michael Horton, so I bought this book, but I'm having a really hard time following it. Covenant theology is new to me, though, so I'm having to take small bites.


----------



## Zach (Aug 30, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> or a decent introduction at less than a seminary level? I was trying to explain this to some kids in the our church who asked, and realized I probably chopped it up to the point they got nothing out of it. I need it probably worse than them.



Thank you so much for posting this, I was planing on making this exact topic tonight. Looking forward to the suggestions.


----------



## Edward (Aug 30, 2011)

A starting point:

Reformed Theology Is Covenant Theology by Richard Pratt Jr. | Reformed Theology Articles at Ligonier.org


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 31, 2011)

Packer:
Introduction: On Covenant Theology

A chart:
DISPENSATIONALISM AND COVENANT THEOLOGY

A resource page:
INDEX for Covenant Theology

Duncan:
INDEX of covenant theology lectures

Clark:
Westminster Seminary California

AMR


----------



## Christopher88 (Aug 31, 2011)

jennywigg said:


> I really like Michael Horton, so I bought this book, but I'm having a really hard time following it. Covenant theology is new to me, though, so I'm having to take small bites.


Same here. I was reading through the book, but had trouble as well. 

I grew up in a typical baptist church, so covenant theology was not there. Not sure if any theology was there. 



Thanks for the links men.

---------- Post added at 07:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 AM ----------




Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Packer:
> Introduction: On Covenant Theology
> 
> A chart:
> ...



I was looking at the chart; points 28 and and 30 are really mind blowing. Do those of the dispensation belief, really hold to these? 28 is a directly against the gospel. That is heresy, 30 is againt Christ as priest which is another heresy. 25 contradicts 28. 

I may not know much of covenant theology but I certainly know its correct in stance to what I just read.


----------



## Stargazer65 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sonny said:


> I was looking at the chart; points 28 and and 30 are really mind blowing. Do those of the dispensation belief, really hold to these? 28 is a directly against the gospel. That is heresy, 30 is againt Christ as priest which is another heresy. 25 contradicts 28.



I know point 28 is often believed. They generally say that animal sacrifices will be reinstituted as a memorial like the Lord's supper. I've never heard any dispensationalist say that David will sit on the millenial throne (point 30). I don't think that is an accurate representation, at least for the majority. I've always heard them say that Christ reigns on earth during the millennium, similarly to covenant premillenialism but with a more Jewish flavor.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 31, 2011)

jennywigg said:


> PaulCLawton said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend God of Promise by Michael Horton.
> ...



That is why I always recommend the O. Palmer Robertson book for Covenant Theology newbie's. Dr. Horton's intro book introduces some things that can be very confusing (Suzerain Treaties for example) and frankly unhelpful to many. 

You can find Dr. Robertson's book here.


----------



## Andres (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
First let me commend you all on your desire to learn more about CT. The whole structure of scripture is essentially based on it, so it is a very important topic. Horton's book is excellent, but I could definitely see how it could be a bit weighty to someone who is new to the topic. I remember during my beginning studies on the topic the most helpful source i found was Richard Phillips' mp3 series. It's five mp3's and the best part is, they're free at Monergism! 

Click here and they are at the bottom of the page. I believe the furthest one down, the last one, is the first in the series and then they go up. I strongly encourage you to give these a listen and then maybe proceed forward with Robertson's book or Horton's. 
Lastly, it's probably also helpful to review Chapter 7 of the Westminster Confession of Faith. Hope this helps!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 31, 2011)

Definitely review WCF 7. Consulting Robert Shaw's comments on that chapter (in _The Reformed Faith_) will give a firm foundation for additional investigation.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 31, 2011)

Ben is correct that Robertson is more helpful than Horton. But even Robertson can be a bit confusing. I recommend Ligon Duncan's lectures (linked above) and while I have not listened to Rick Phillips' mp3s, he is one of the best, clearest Covenant theology pastoral thinkers today. Another book I highly recommend is Fisher's Marrow of Modern Divinity:

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Marrow of Modern Divinity (Hardcover) Fisher, Edward 9781845504793


----------



## Zach (Sep 2, 2011)

Andres said:


> Hi everyone,
> First let me commend you all on your desire to learn more about CT. The whole structure of scripture is essentially based on it, so it is a very important topic. Horton's book is excellent, but I could definitely see how it could be a bit weighty to someone who is new to the topic. I remember during my beginning studies on the topic the most helpful source i found was Richard Phillips' mp3 series. It's five mp3's and the best part is, they're free at Monergism!
> 
> Click here and they are at the bottom of the page. I believe the furthest one down, the last one, is the first in the series and then they go up. I strongly encourage you to give these a listen and then maybe proceed forward with Robertson's book or Horton's.
> Lastly, it's probably also helpful to review Chapter 7 of the Westminster Confession of Faith. Hope this helps!



Thanks for sharing the links to the Richard Phillips series, Andrew. I listened to the first lecture and its already been very helpful.


----------



## Andres (Sep 2, 2011)

Zach said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...



You're very welcome. Pastor Phillips truly has a gift. I enjoy his style and, of course, the content is biblical.


----------



## Zach (Sep 2, 2011)

Andres said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...



It was very easy to follow his thought process, simple enough to grasp on the first time listening, and still conveyed deep truth and made a big impact. Was a pleasure to listen to after a long week of classes! Coincidentally, I also started reading Jesus the Evangelist this past weekend and have really been enjoying it too.


----------



## Britt (Sep 6, 2011)

Great question, Mr. Edwards! I am new to Covenant Theology and have been attempting to study it out, so this was a very helpful thread! I'm reading a book called "There Really is a Difference!" by Renald Showers. It lays out both Dispensationalism and Covenant Theology, but the author makes writes an apology for Dispensationalism. 

My question is, are we under the ten commandments? One of the big implications that Covenant Theology makes is that we are under the moral law of the O.T. 
Dispensational Theology says we're to follow only the moral absolutes, but not the ten commandments. Dispensationalists also believe that all of the law -moral, civil and ceremonial are indivisable. Does anyone have any resources that might help explain the Scriptural basis for why we are to follow the moral law of the O.T., but not the ceremonial or civil law? Also that might explain why the three types of law - moral, civil and ceremonial - are to be divided? Also, I'm wondering what the moral absolutes are? And how do we know that they are moral absolutes? 

Thank you!


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 6, 2011)

For the Baptists, there is Greg Nichols' forthcoming book COVENANT THEOLOGY A Reformed and Baptistic Perspective on God's Covenants that is to be published later this month. I have no idea whether or not it will be on the "dummies" level. Judging from the size of the book and the fact that it has been 30 years in the making, I'm guessing not. But it will likely be accessible for the interested reader, whether "layman" or pastor.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 7, 2011)

Britt said:


> Great question, Mr. Edwards! I am new to Covenant Theology and have been attempting to study it out, so this was a very helpful thread! I'm reading a book called "There Really is a Difference!" by Renald Showers. It lays out both Dispensationalism and Covenant Theology, but the author makes writes an apology for Dispensationalism.
> 
> My question is, are we under the ten commandments? One of the big implications that Covenant Theology makes is that we are under the moral law of the O.T.
> Dispensational Theology says we're to follow only the moral absolutes, but not the ten commandments. Dispensationalists also believe that all of the law -moral, civil and ceremonial are indivisable. Does anyone have any resources that might help explain the Scriptural basis for why we are to follow the moral law of the O.T., but not the ceremonial or civil law? Also that might explain why the three types of law - moral, civil and ceremonial - are to be divided? Also, I'm wondering what the moral absolutes are? And how do we know that they are moral absolutes?
> ...



Hi Brittnay,

I don't have much acquaintance with Mr. Showers' work - just a few articles here and there, and it's been several years; but I was not at all impressed with his accuracy or grasp of the issues.

As to your question, it's important to distinguish. In a way this is the genius of Covenant Theology - it gives us a framework in which we can place all the statements in the NT about and find the law and see how they all cohere and are perfectly consistent. In Reformed theology, the 10 Commandsments are a comprehensive summary of the law of God. All duties that oblige us are enfolded in those brief statements (and what a mercy it is to forgetful and inattentive mankind that God's law could be so briefly summed up). 
So when you ask "What should I do?" "What is right action and what is wrong action?" The answer is in the 10 Commandments, and that's true for man in any state or condition. 
But in the Garden of Eden, Adam was also given a positive law not to eat of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil and a curse was threatened on disobedience (and by implication, a reward promised for obedience). That is the covenant of works. Obviously Adam did not obey, and so sin entered into the world, and death (which was the threatening of the curse) by sin. And so by nature we are all not only obliged to give obedience to the 10 Commandments, but we are also under the curse of the broken law. 
It is in that sense, speaking of the law as the covenant of works (whether with its promise of a reward for obedience or its curse for disobedience) that Paul says that we are not under the law, but under grace. Christ has redeemed us from the curse of the law. But Christ hasn't redeemed us from our obligation to obey - on the contrary, Christ has redeemed us unto holiness, unto good works, unto obedience. So that in the covenant of grace, for those who are united to Christ, the authority of the law isn't weakened, it's strengthened; but we don't expect to earn life by our obedience, nor does the sad fact of our disobedience expose us to the curse.
I think it is a little funny for dispensationalists to say we should only follow the moral absolutes, and then object to the Reformed way of dividing the law - because they are also dividing the law between moral absolute and non-moral absolute. The evidence for the threefold distinction is right there in the Pentateuch: some laws clearly apply to the national life of Israel and some laws clearly pertain to the ritual of religion; but those laws were given to Moses, whereas the 10 Commandments were engraved in stone and pronounced audibly by God in the hearing of all the people. Right there that sets the 10 Commandments apart as something special - as moral absolutes, if you will. And those moral absolutes certainly have a place in the subsidiary laws: in many cases (like the rampart around the roof law) it's pretty clear that it is nothing but an application of one of the Commandments (in this case the 6th) to the circumstances (and architecture) of Israel; but architecture or circumstances changing, that specific rule doesn't bind, though the general principle it illustrates from the 6th Commandment of reasonable care to prevent the death or injury of others is certainly still binding.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 7, 2011)

Britt said:


> Does anyone have any resources that might help explain the Scriptural basis for why we are to follow the moral law of the O.T....



Look at the Westminster Larger Catechism...

*Q. 92. What did God at first reveal unto man as the rule of his obedience?
*
A. The rule of obedience revealed to Adam in the estate of innocence, and to all mankind in him, besides a special command not to eat of the fruit of the tree knowledge of good and evil, was the moral law.
_*Genesis 1:26-27.* And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth. So God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them. 
*Romans 2:14-15.* For when the Gentiles, which have not the law, do by nature the things contained in the law, these, having not the law, are a law unto themselves: Which show the work of the law written in their hearts, their conscience also bearing witness, and their thoughts the mean while accusing or else excusing one another; ) 
*Romans 10:5.* For Moses describeth the righteousness which is of the law, That the man which doeth those things shall live by them. 
*Genesis 2:17.* But of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil, thou shalt not eat of it: for in the day that thou eatest thereof thou shalt surely die._

*Q. 93. What is the moral law?*

A. The moral law is the declaration of the will of God to mankind, directing and binding every one to personal, perfect, and perpetual conformity and obedience thereunto, in the frame and disposition of the whole man, soul and body,*(a)* and in performance of all those duties of holiness and righteousness which he oweth to God and man: *(b)* promising life upon the fulfilling, and threatening death upon the breach of it.*(c)*
*(a)*_*Deuteronomy 5:1-3, 31, 33.* And Moses called all Israel, and said unto them, Hear, O Israel, the statutes and judgments which I speak in your ears this day, that ye may learn them, and keep, and do them. The LORD our God made a covenant with us in Horeb. The LORD made not this covenant with our fathers, but with us, even us, who are all of us here alive this day.... But as for thee, stand thou here by me, and I will speak unto thee all the commandments, and the statutes, and the judgments, which thou shalt teach them, that they may do them in the land which I give them to possess it.... Ye shall walk in all the ways which the LORD your God hath commanded you, that ye may live, and that it may be well with you, and that ye may prolong your days in the land which ye shall possess. 
*Luke 10:26-27.* He said unto him, What is written in the law? how readest thou? And he answering said, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy strength, and with all thy mind; and thy neighbour as thyself. 
*1 Thessalonians 5:23.* And the very God of peace sanctify you wholly; and I pray God your whole spirit and soul and body be preserved blameless unto the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ._
*(b)* _*Luke 1:75.* In holiness and righteousness before him, all the days of our life. 
*Acts 24:16.* And herein do I exercise myself, to have always a conscience void of offence toward God, and toward men._
*(c)* _*Romans 10:5.* For Moses describeth the righteousness which is of the law, That the man which doeth those things shall live by them. 
*Galatians 3:10.* For as many as are of the works of the law are under the curse: for it is written, Cursed is every one that continueth not in all things which are written in the book of the law to do them. 
*Galatians 3:12.* And the law is not of faith: but, The man that doeth them shall live in them._

*Q. 94. Is there any use of the moral law to man since the fall?*

A. Although no man, since the fall, can attain to righteousness and life by the moral law: *(a)* yet there is great use thereof, as well common to all men, as peculiar either to the unregenerate, or the regenerate. *(b)*
*(a)* _*Romans 8:3.* For what the law could not do, in that it was weak through the flesh, God sending his own Son in the likeness of sinful flesh, and for sin, condemned sin in the flesh. 
*Galatians 2:16.* Knowing that a man is not justified by the works of the law, but by the faith of Jesus Christ, even we have believed in Jesus Christ, that we might be justified by the faith of Christ, and not by the works of the law: for by the works of the law shall no flesh be justified._
*(b)*_*1 Timothy 1:8.* But we know that the law is good, if a man use it lawfully._

*Q. 95. Of what use is the moral law to all men?*

A. The moral law is of use to all men, to inform them of the holy nature and the will of God, *(a)* and of their duty, binding them to walk accordingly; *(b)* to convince them of their disability to keep it, and of the sinful pollution of their nature, hearts, and lives:*(c)* to humble them in the sense of their sin and misery,*(d)* and thereby help them to a clearer sight of the need they have of Christ,*(e)* and of the perfection of his obedience.*(f)*
*(a)*_*Leviticus 11:44-45.* For I am the LORD your God: ye shall therefore sanctify yourselves, and ye shall be holy; for I am holy: neither shall ye defile yourselves with any manner of creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth. For I am the LORD that bringeth you up out of the land of Egypt, to be your God: ye shall therefore be holy, for I am holy. 
*Leviticus 20:7-8. *Sanctify yourselves therefore, and be ye holy: for I am the LORD your God. And ye shall keep my statutes, and do them: I am the LORD which sanctify you. 
*Romans 8:12.* Therefore, brethren, we are debtors, not to the flesh, to live after the flesh._
*(b)* _*Micah 6:8.* He hath showed thee, O man, what is good; and what doth the LORD require of thee, but to do justly, and to love mercy, and to walk humbly with thy God? 
*James 2:10-11.* For whosoever shall keep the whole law, and yet offend in one point, he is guilty of all. For he that said, Do not commit adultery, said also, Do not kill. Now if thou commit no adultery, yet if thou kill, thou art become a transgressor of the law._
*(c)*_*Psalm 19:11-12.* Moreover by them is thy servant warned: and in keeping of them there is great reward. Who can understand his errors? cleanse thou me from secret faults. 
*Romans 3:20.* Therefore by the deeds of the law there shall no flesh be justified in his sight: for by the law is the knowledge of sin. 
*Romans 7:7.* What shall we say then? is the law sin? God forbid. Nay, I had not known sin, but by the law: for I had not known lust, except the law had said, Thou shalt not covet._
*(d)*_*Romans 3:9, 23.* What then? are we better than they? No, in no wise: for we have before proved both Jews and Gentiles, that they are all under sin.... For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God._
*(e)*_*Galatians 3:21-22.* Is the law then against the promises of God? God forbid: for if there had been a law given which could have given life, verily righteousness should have been by the law. But the scripture hath concluded all under sin, that the promise by faith of Jesus Christ might be given to them that believe._
*(f)*_*Romans 10:4.* For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to every one that believeth._

*Q. 96. What particular use is there of the moral law to unregenerate men?*

A. The moral law is of use to unregenerate men, to awaken their consciences to flee from wrath to come,*(a)* and to drive them to Christ;*(b)* or, upon their continuance in the estate and way of sin, to leave them inexcusable,*(c)* and under the curse thereof.*(d)*
*(a)*_*1 Timothy 1:9-10.* Knowing this, that the law is not made for a righteous man, but for the lawless and disobedient, for the ungodly and for sinners, for unholy and profane, for murderers of fathers and murderers of mothers, for manslayers, For whoremongers, for them that defile themselves with mankind, for menstealers, for liars, for perjured persons, and if there be any other thing that is contrary to sound doctrine._
*(b)*_ *Galatians 3:24.* Wherefore the law was our schoolmaster to bring us unto Christ, that we might be justified by faith._
*(c)* _*Romans 1:20.* For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse. 
*Romans 2:15.* Which show the work of the law written in their hearts, their conscience also bearing witness, and their thoughts the mean while accusing or else excusing one another; )_
*(d)*_*Galatians 3:10.* For as many as are of the works of the law are under the curse: for it is written, Cursed is every one that continueth not in all things which are written in the book of the law to do them._

*Q. 97. What special use is there of the moral law to the regenerate?*

A. Although they that are regenerate, and believe in Christ, be delivered from the moral law as a covenant of works,*(a)* so as thereby they are neither justified*(b)* nor condemned;*(c)* yet, besides the general uses thereof common to them with all men, it is of special use, to show them how much they are bound to Christ for his fulfilling it, and enduring the curse thereof in their stead, and for their good;*(d)* and thereby to provoke them to more thankfulness,*(e)* and to express the same in their greater care to conform themselves thereunto as the rule of their obedience.*(f)*
*(a)*_*Romans 6:14.* For sin shall not have dominion over you: for ye are not under the law, but under grace. 
*Romans 7:4, 6.* Wherefore, my brethren, ye also are become dead to the law by the body of Christ; that ye should be married to another, even to him who is raised from the dead, that we should bring forth fruit unto God.... But now we are delivered from the law, that being dead wherein we were held; that we should serve in newness of spirit, and not in the oldness of the letter. 
*Galatians 4:4-5.* But when the fulness of the time was come, God sent forth his Son, made of a woman, made under the law, To redeem them that were under the law, that we might receive the adoption of sons._
*(b)*_ *Romans 3:20. *Therefore by the deeds of the law there shall no flesh be justified in his sight: for by the law is the knowledge of sin._
*(c)*_*Galatians 5:23.* Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law. 
*Romans 8:1.* There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit._
*(d)*_*Romans 7:24-25.* O wretched man that I am! who shall deliver me from the body of this death? I thank God through Jesus Christ our Lord. So then with the mind I myself serve the law of God; but with the flesh the law of sin. 
*Galatians 3:13-14.* Christ hath redeemed us from the curse of the law, being made a curse for us: for it is written, Cursed is every one that hangeth on a tree: That the blessing of Abraham might come on the Gentiles through Jesus Christ; that we might receive the promise of the Spirit through faith. 
*Romans 8:3-4.* For what the law could not do, in that it was weak through the flesh, God sending his own Son in the likeness of sinful flesh, and for sin, condemned sin in the flesh: That the righteousness of the law might be fulfilled in us, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit._
*(e)*_*Luke 1:68-69, 74-75.* Blessed be the Lord God of Israel; for he hath visited and redeemed his people, And hath raised up an horn of salvation for us in the house of his servant David.... That he would grant unto us, that we being delivered out of the hand of our enemies might serve him without fear, In holiness and righteousness before him, all the days of our life. 
*Colossians 1:12-14.* Giving thanks unto the Father, which hath made us meet to be partakers of the inheritance of the saints in light: Who hath delivered us from the power of darkness, and hath translated us into the kingdom of his dear Son: In whom we have redemption through his blood, even the forgiveness of sins._
*(f)*_*Romans 7:22.* For I delight in the law of God after the inward man. 
*Romans 12:2.* And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what is that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God. 
*Titus 2:11-14.* For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world; Looking for that blessed hope, and the glorious appearing of the great God and our Saviour Jesus Christ; Who gave himself for us, that he might redeem us from all iniquity, and purify unto himself a peculiar people, zealous of good works._

*Q. 98. Where is the moral law summarily comprehended?*

A. The moral law is summarily comprehended in the ten commandments, which were delivered by the voice of God upon Mount Sinai, and written by him in two tables of stone;*(a)* and are recorded in the twentieth chapter of Exodus. The four first commandments containing our duty to God, and the other six our duty to man.*(b)*
*(a)*_*Deuteronomy 10:4.* And he wrote on the tables, according to the first writing, the ten commandments, which the LORD spake unto you in the mount out of the midst of the fire in the day of the assembly: and the LORD gave them unto me. 
*Exodus 34:1-4.* And the LORD said unto Moses, Hew thee two tables of stone like unto the first: and I will write upon these tables the words that were in the first tables, which thou brakest. And be ready in the morning, and come up in the morning unto mount Sinai, and present thyself there to me in the top of the mount. And no man shall come up with thee, neither let any man be seen throughout all the mount; neither let the flocks nor herds feed before that mount. And he hewed two tables of stone like unto the first; and Moses rose up early in the morning, and went up unto mount Sinai, as the LORD had commanded him, and took in his hand the two tables of stone._
*(b)*_*Matthew 22:37-40.* Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind. This is the first and great commandment. And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. On these two commandments hang all the law and the prophets._


----------



## Britt (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you so much, Mr. Ruben and Mr. Benjamin! This has definitely given me some food for thought.

Mr. Ruben, I agree with you that it seems that the Dispensationalists seem to be inconsistent with their beliefs regarding what morals/laws we are to follow. They say that the laws are indivisible, but most agree that 9 out of the 10 commandments are to be followed. Many disregard the keeping of the sabbath commandment. I'm trying to figure out what they define as moral absolutes, because that's what dispensationalists say we're to follow. So, how do we know what those are?


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 7, 2011)

I second the recommendations of Robertson and Duncan. They were immensely helpful to me. Horton is a favorite of mine. But, his flavor of Covenant theology gets into some of the weeds of the current intra-Reformed debates (cf. Kline).

As for the question of the original post ("covenant theology for dummies"), I remember asking Dan Fuller about covenant theology a few years ago and he opined that it was all illogical, ridiculous, and contradictory. Sounds like he would say "covenant theology for dummies" was a tautology.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 7, 2011)

Britt said:


> Thank you so much, Mr. Ruben and Mr. Benjamin! This has definitely given me some food for thought.
> 
> Mr. Ruben, I agree with you that it seems that the Dispensationalists seem to be inconsistent with their beliefs regarding what morals/laws we are to follow. They say that the laws are indivisible, but most agree that 9 out of the 10 commandments are to be followed. Many disregard the keeping of the sabbath commandment. I'm trying to figure out what they define as moral absolutes, because that's what dispensationalists say we're to follow. So, how do we know what those are?



I am not entirely sure what a dispensationalist would say about defining a moral absolute. The dispensationalists I've known made the argument that 9 out of the 10 commandments are repeated in the NT, and that's why they think they have to obey them. But it's a curious principle to hold that things in the OT are automatically invalid unless God also repeated them in the New; and it founders on 2 Timothy 3:16,17 where Paul writes about the profitability of the OT for doctrine, reproof, correction, and instruction in righteousness - all of which presuppose authority. If you want to look into the relationship between the OT and the NT, I think a good place to start is Calvin's _Institutes_, Book 2, Chapters 10 & 11.


----------

